# [SOLVED] !Please help! QWERTY keyboard problem



## Jazwert (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi,

I was just in the middle of writing a rather large and important assignment (using Microsoft word 2008) for an English Class when a peculiar thing happened...

It seems as though whenever I go to type an apostrophe this - é - pops up instead. It's the same for these other keys;

< = '
> = "
/ = é
? = É
[ = (nothing)
{ = ¨¨
] = Ç (lower case)
} = (upper case)

Can someone please tell me what is going on?:4-dontkno


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: !Please help! QWERTY keyboard problem*

Hi. . .

I would suggest that you go into Device Manager and un-install all of the drivers related to the keyboard. Vista will re-install them upon re-boot.

START | type dev into the start search box - select Device manager uptop.

Expand the keyboard tree and un-install the drivers 1-by-1 until they are gone. Then re-boot.

Good Luck to you. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Jazwert (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: !Please help! QWERTY keyboard problem*

Will this make any difference if I'm using a laptop?


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: !Please help! QWERTY keyboard problem*

Go into control panel (classic view) and check the regional and language settings. Look around the settings (I don't have Vista at hand so I don't know where it's at). What keyboard layout do you have selected?


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: !Please help! QWERTY keyboard problem*

Looking at this
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyboard_layout
I would guess from the key combos you're getting that you selected the French Canadian keyboard layout.


----------



## Niniel (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: !Please help! QWERTY keyboard problem*

Yep, French-canadian layout on your keyboard. Just switch it back to US English (little keyboard icon on the botton right, next to your system tray


----------



## Jazwert (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: !Please help! QWERTY keyboard problem*

SWEET! I fixed it!

Strange enough, it was set to English-Canadian...not French.

However, by holding down LEFT + Shift + Alt, it changed back! (which was found in the language + region settings)

Thank you so much to everyone!ray:ray:ray:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: !Please help! QWERTY keyboard problem*

Hi Jazwert. . .

Thanks for posting back letting us know it is solved.

jcgriff2


@blah789 - Thank You. -- JC

.


----------



## PG Croat (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: !Please help! QWERTY keyboard problem*



Jazwert said:


> SWEET! I fixed it!
> 
> Strange enough, it was set to English-Canadian...not French.
> 
> ...



Just a question, when you say LEFT do you mean the left arrow key? Cause when I used LEFT + Shift + Alt all it did was change the font. I did however fix the issue just by going to "Regional and Language options" in the Control Panel. I just want to know if I was using that hot key wrong cause it would be easier just to use that.


----------

